# Something to be thankfull for.



## CASSI (Nov 6, 2008)

Went to the Grand with Bower112, had a slow morning but things heated up around lunch time. Any guess on weight would be nice, im the guy with the black carheart, that fish was 28 1/4". This was my first steelhead ( I caught a little skipper this spring), I went 1 for 2 Bower was 4 for 6. What a freekin blast. Nothing like it when you set the hook and they just blast off. Thanks to everyone on here for there tips.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

CASSI said:


> Any guess on weight would be nice, im the guy with the black carheart, that fish was 28 1/4"


According to this Fish Weight Calculator, the weight should be approximately 11.46 Lbs. Link is here http://www.csgnetwork.com/fishfreshwtcalc.html


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'd divide that by 2 and say maybe 7lbs. Nice fish though!! I gotta check that site now and see how much my 31.5" weighed, might of been a state record!


----------



## CASSI (Nov 6, 2008)

I think your right parma, 7 maybe 8 cause he was fat.


----------



## Lucky472 (Sep 30, 2008)

I agree with the 7lb area. Nice fish!


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

ParmaBass said:


> I'd divide that by 2 and say maybe 7lbs. Nice fish though!! I gotta check that site now and see how much my 31.5" weighed, might of been a state record!


I stand corrected.7-8Lbs. sounds much more like it.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

fish on! said:


> I stand corrected.7-8Lbs. sounds much more like it.


You must of checked Salmon/Sturgeon instead of Trout. Trout says a little over 8lbs. That weight calculator seems fairly accurate on most species though. I'm gonna start taking the girth measurments now too along with the length and use that more often to get some guesstimates...


----------



## UpTheCreek (Jan 24, 2009)

Heard this rule of thumb: 25" = about 5#. Add one pound for each inch after that.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

subtract 20 from the length and it will give you a good guess on the size..


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

I have an app on my cell for weather and it has a weight calculator using the length/girth formula but you do need to carry a tape measure.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

also heard the minus 20 rule but its just a estimate


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> also heard the minus 20 rule but its just a estimate


So.... Say I catch a 20" Steelhead and wanna guesstimate on the weight??


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ParmaBass said:


> So.... Say I catch a 20" Steelhead and wanna guesstimate on the weight??


ya exactly what I thought man. maybe it works for fish over a certain length or maybe its just BS


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

UpTheCreek said:


> Heard this rule of thumb: 25" = about 5#. Add one pound for each inch after that.


I like this one, it sounds pretty accurate.


----------

